# The word is “interesting.”



## Ronni (Jun 13, 2020)

The word is "interesting." Do you pronounce this as a three, or four syllable word? I just realized that most of the time I pronounce it with three syllables... in-tres-ting.  But occasionally, and I'm still trying to figure out what my own rules are, I will pronounce it with the full four syllables...seems like it has something to do with adding emphasis, though the jury's still out as far as a conclusive explanation. What about you?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2020)

*4  syllables for me  Int -ter-rest-ing *


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 13, 2020)

Ronni said:


> seems like it has something to do with adding emphasis


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> 4 syllables for me Int -ter-rest-ing


Me too


----------



## Keesha (Jun 13, 2020)

No! I would use 4 syllables 
in-ter- est- ing


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 13, 2020)

Ronni said:


> The word is "interesting." Do you pronounce this as a three, or four syllable word? I just realized that most of the time I pronounce it with three syllables... in-tres-ting.  But occasionally, and I'm still trying to figure out what my own rules are, I will pronounce it with the full four syllables...seems like it has something to do with adding emphasis, though the jury's still out as far as a conclusive explanation. What about you?


I'm like you.  In everyday conversation, it may come out as three syllables.  If it needs emphasis, it's all four.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 13, 2020)

Ronni said:


> The word is "interesting." Do you pronounce this as a three, or four syllable word? I just realized that most of the time I pronounce it with three syllables... in-tres-ting.  But occasionally, and I'm still trying to figure out what my own rules are, I will pronounce it with the full four syllables...seems like it has something to do with adding emphasis, though the jury's still out as far as a conclusive explanation. What about you?



3.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

Same as Ronni and Em, and 

Anyway, sometimes 3, but with higher level of interest, then 4.  
Actually, usually 4, the more I think about it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2020)

4, but I've no doubt when speaking rapidly, it will come out as 3.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2020)

Whadidyozay,  @RadishRose  ?


----------



## peppermint (Jun 13, 2020)

4 for me...


----------



## Devi (Jun 13, 2020)

Are you all sure it's not in-trus-ting?


----------



## gennie (Jun 13, 2020)

It depends on the situation.  Probably a soft 3 in situations where I have just listened to a tall tale and am expected to make a response and saying bull.... would be inappropriate.  It's supposed to come across as "I'm giving this serious thought."


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

Devi said:


> Are you all sure it's not in-trus-ting?



I think that vowel in there, would be a short "e" sound.

In -tr*e*ss - ting


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 14, 2020)

4


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 14, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I think that vowel in there, would be a short "e" sound.
> 
> In -tr*e*ss - ting


Yup, what she  ^  said.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 15, 2020)

Sure seems to have us all interested....now that maybe pronounced as a 3 or 4 syllable word too


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 15, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Sure seems to have us all interested....now that maybe pronounced as a 3 or 4 syllable word too



Three.


----------

